

Testing San Francisco's anti-pee wall [video] - boulos
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33768077

======
boulos
They're using a water bottle, but AFAICT it doesn't actually seem like it's
bouncing back (reflecting) so much as diffusely bouncing off. Has anyone been
to the 16th and Mission corner and seen it in person, yet?

